
Zoom Happy Hour Games - aldendaniels
https://coda.io/@alden/virtual-happy-hour-activities
======
aldendaniels
This is a curated list of video-call-friendly games to play with friends or
coworkers. Most are free and web-based, so there's low friction. You can also
copy the doc and add your own ideas, then share it with your team or friend
group to vote on which game to try first (voting is a built-in feature).

